# MC Cable use in residential house wiring



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else had to use it instead of romex.. i just added some track lighting and had a remodel box, the ones where you tighten the screws to secure it in place from the back and i had to use MC cause i was out of romex... the homeowner had last minute addition :\ I took out a recessed light can and the MC to the JB and replaced it with my own MC Cable to the round remodel box... MC connector to the JB and just pushed the other end through the flap in the remodel box(with the bushing of course)... how does that sound to you guys? Thanks in advance for any replys :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you saying you installed MC cable into a non-metallic old work box?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Are you saying you installed MC cable into a non-metallic old work box?


Yes I think he is!

330.40 Fittings used for connecting type MC cable to boxes,cabinets, or other equipment shall be listed and identified for such use.

something tells me non-metallic boxes are not identified for such use:whistling2:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll admit to having put MC into a plastic box before... 
but at least I drilled it and used a locknut type connector.

OP tsk tsk.


----------



## jdc.electric (Feb 20, 2009)

I know you housing guys think that romex is just the next best thing to sliced bread, but there is porpose for everything under the sun. It is not uncommon even in housing to use mc cable, i believe in any biulding everything above the 3rd floor has to be in mc.But anyhow sounds like you got the job done, hope it doesnt have to pass inspection , because it probably wouldnt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My bigger question is, how did you run out of romex on your truck? Do you not normally do service, or maybe not much resi? Couldn't you have used some #12 or maybe some _something-3_ instead of MC cable?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jdc.electric said:


> i believe in any biulding everything above the 3rd floor has to be in mc.


Wrong on 2 counts. That code section was changed several code cycles ago, and when it was in force, it forbid the use of NM cable in any building above 3 stories.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

hayan453 said:


> ... how does that sound to you guys? Thanks in advance for any replys :thumbsup:


Sounds to me like the meat counter is missing a butcher.

You're welcome.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jdc.electric said:


> ... i believe in any biulding everything above the 3rd floor has to be in mc....



Let's talk about the difference between "believe" and "know"...

Where did you get this belief from?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jdc.electric said:


> I know you housing guys think that romex is just the next best thing to sliced bread, but there is porpose for everything under the sun. It is not uncommon even in housing to use mc cable, i believe in any biulding everything above the 3rd floor has to be in mc.But anyhow sounds like you got the job done, hope it doesnt have to pass inspection , because it probably wouldnt


I read this again and have determined that it was posted while under the influence of controlled substances and/or alcohol.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have done a house before in mc cable, for a firefighter. Used metal boxes. I still think romex is just the next best thing to sliced bread.


----------



## Ed Carr (Feb 14, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I have done a house before in mc cable, for a firefighter. Used metal boxes. I still think romex is just the next best thing to sliced bread.


 
I just had a peanutbutter/jelly & romex sandwich!:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow! This is one hell of a thread. :001_huh:

I personally think the OP is a handyman. NO self respecting electrician would EVER do what he did. 

OK Hayan, fess up. This post is a prank, right?


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Handyman? haha.. I know your supposed to use romex or (Non-metallic cable) i was just wondering if any of you guys had to improvise this way.. i was just being honest :blush:.. nice idea BryanMD... it wasnt really a paid job... just helpin out if you know what i mean.. i put a bushing in the mc and checked to make sure it was secure in the box so everythings safe... thanks for the replys.. shouldve just got romex... i know, shame on me!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jdc.electric said:


> I know you housing guys think that romex is just the next best thing to sliced bread, but there is porpose for everything under the sun. It is not uncommon even in housing to use mc cable, i believe in any biulding everything above the 3rd floor has to be in mc.But anyhow sounds like you got the job done, hope it doesnt have to pass inspection , because it probably wouldnt


 
A "porpose" for everything, I think they go by bottle nosed dolphin now a days.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

hayan453 said:


> Handyman? haha.. I know your supposed to use romex or (Non-metallic cable) i was just wondering if any of you guys had to improvise this way.. i was just being honest :blush:.. nice idea BryanMD... it wasnt really a paid job... just helpin out if you know what i mean.. i put a bushing in the mc and checked to make sure it was secure in the box so everythings safe... thanks for the replys.. shouldve just got romex... i know, shame on me!


By the way, Welcome to the forum!:thumbsup:
Now with that outa the way.

Just helpin out? If it was an emergency repair to get something going,untill the needed parts came in...Great.
But If you do this for a friend? What do ya do to paying customers?:no:
Did you at least ground the old work metal box?

Then to admit it on a INTERNATIONAL Electrical forum!!! :jester:


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/28-17060
Grounding a non metallic cut in box?? that might be kinda hard.. :huh:


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

Around here the only thing I really use MC for in a house is for feeding a heater and once in a while in houses made with concrete block. As far as running out of romex and using mc instead???? If I ran out of 14-2 I would look at using 12-2 or 14-3 or 12-3. If I was still out of wire it would be time to make a trip to the store.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have used mc in a non metallic box in a pinch, but like above, I drill out my own 1/2" hole and use a lock nut.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

To be honest, I've done the same thing -- used MC terminated in a plastic box, but I use the bushing and tape the end so the bushing stays in place. As I recall, I have done it only when MC was already there, usually going into some sort of masonary construction and I was adding or rewiring up to that point.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I admit to a lot of code violations but I would never admit to running out of romex. :jester:


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Exactly my point... "in a pinch" you gotta do what you gotta do.. as long as its safe.. now im not talking about using a cut in box to support luminaries or putting non gfci recepticles outside or anything like that... im just saying sometimes you have to improvise.. and 220/221 thanks but kinda late haha.. or can i say im just kidding?  or is it too late?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hayan453 said:


> Exactly my point... "in a pinch" you gotta do what you gotta do.. as long as its safe.. now im not talking about using a cut in box to support luminaries or putting non gfci recepticles outside or anything like that... im just saying sometimes you have to improvise.. and 220/221 thanks but kinda late haha.. or can i say im just kidding?  or is it too late?


I think everyones' point is that this isn't a quick improv, it's a hack job. Plain and simple. There are many ways to improvise, including drilling the box and using a connector to attach the MC. Just popping the MC into the plastic tab is nothing short of jackleg. Sorry, champ. That's just what it is. This isn't a code violation like say cutting 2 inches off the top of a ground rod, or coloring a white wire green. Those are technical violations but not overall "hack". Your install ha DIY or handyman written all over it.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd call it an "improv" and I won't lose any sleep over it and I doubt anybody means to make a habit of it.

However, when and if that "improv" presents itself as the best solution for the circumstances, I'd certainly install a bushing and tape it in place. I don't ever terminate MC without a bushing.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

We all do know that MC does NOT require an anti-short bushing.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I have used mc in a non metallic box in a pinch, but like above, I drill out my own 1/2" hole and use a lock nut.


same here, i did this b/c i din't want exposed romex running under the sink for a disposal, so i cut a 1/2 hole in the back of a plastic box and used am mc connector to affix it the box...i have seen some two gang plastic boxes with 1/2 ko's in them, i wonder if this is what thats for


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Celtic said:


> We all do know that MC does NOT require an anti-short bushing.


when installed with the proper connector.
but if your gonna just stick into one of the pinch flaps in a plastic j-box I'd say it's warranted


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I think everyones' point is that this isn't a quick improv, it's a hack job. Plain and simple. There are many ways to improvise, including drilling the box and using a connector to attach the MC. Just popping the MC into the plastic tab is nothing short of jackleg. Sorry, champ. That's just what it is. This isn't a code violation like say cutting 2 inches off the top of a ground rod, or coloring a white wire green. Those are technical violations but not overall "hack". Your install ha DIY or handyman written all over it.


I agree...we're all guilty of "technical violations" at one point or another which I readily admit. To install MC in to the flap of an old work plastic box is, as you said, hack.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> when installed with the proper connector.
> but if your gonna just stick into one of the pinch flaps in a plastic j-box I'd say it's warranted


I'd say it's a hack job :thumbsup: with or w/o the anti-short just jammed into a box.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I think MC does require bushings. It is flex that doesn't. The knockouts on the back of some plastic boxes would sure serve and I have used them with right angle connectors.

"Hack job?" I don't think so since the bushing is there and it is secure and there is no requirement for single gang boxes to have clamps. As I wrote, it isn't something to make a habit of, but I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> I think MC does require bushings. It is flex that doesn't. The knockouts on the back of some plastic boxes would sure serve and I have used them with right angle connectors.


Have a read:
Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable



waco said:


> "Hack job?" I don't think so since the bushing is there and it is secure and there is no requirement for single gang boxes to have clamps. As I wrote, it isn't something to make a habit of, but I won't lose any sleep over it.


It's not about losing sleep.
It's a hack job ~ plain and simple.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> same here, i did this b/c i din't want exposed romex running under the sink for a disposal, so i cut a 1/2 hole in the back of a plastic box and used am mc connector to affix it the box...i have seen some two gang plastic boxes with 1/2 ko's in them, i wonder if this is what thats for


I always cut a 7/8" hole for 1/2" connectors.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

hayan453 said:


> Handyman? haha.. I know your supposed to use romex or (Non-metallic cable) i was just wondering if any of you guys had to improvise this way.. i was just being honest :blush:.. nice idea BryanMD... it wasnt really a paid job... just helpin out if you know what i mean.. i put a bushing in the mc and checked to make sure it was secure in the box so everythings safe... thanks for the replys.. shouldve just got romex... i know, shame on me!


Come on give the guy a break, after all he said it wasn't really a paid job.
Everyone knows that if your not getting paid you can ignore the code! 
He was Just helpin out after all


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's one of my recent installations. Tell me what you think.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I always cut a 7/8" hole for 1/2" connectors.


juan valdes....geeee, how did i know this was going to be said....there's always one genius:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here's one of my recent installations. Tell me what you think.



I think it looks like BX/AC...cannot see the connector....and have some questions in regards to 314.3.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here's one of my recent installations. Tell me what you think.


I think you're pulling our collective legs. 

I've seen a few old BX's jammed in a plastic cut-in box, but I've never done that myself. I have a stupid amount of truck stock, but I don't always have a metal box with ears that has MC clamps, but I do have spare MC clamps from boxes where I only needed one. I take out the internal NM clamp from a metal romex box and put in an MC clamp. Lately, I've been using the Arlington One Box for old work MC cable installs. 

I still want to know how the OP ended up on a resi job with so little romex.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I always have romex on my truck. Gotta tie the ladders down with something.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

this guy is probably a handyman doing a favor for his friend for a 6 pack


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Have a read:
> Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it depends on the AHJ, doesn't it? I'll keep using them. You suit yourself.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

waco said:


> I guess it depends on the AHJ, doesn't it?


Not really. AHJ's don't write code.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

MD,

How do you assure the grounding continuity for the sheath when the plastic boxes are used?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Not really. AHJ's don't write code.





Some times some things are not worth arguing with inspectors, especially stupid inspectors.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> MD,
> 
> How do you assure the grounding continuity for the sheath when the plastic boxes are used?


huh? We still talking about 1 cable or not?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> I think MC does require bushings.





Celtic said:


> Have a read:
> Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable





waco said:


> I guess it depends on the AHJ, doesn't it? I'll keep using them. You suit yourself.



So now it's the AHJ's fault :blink:

What amazes me is when someone is handed a document that shatters their "belief", they will still hold onto that belief....of course you won't give up the belief, even though you are aware of what is actually required as opposed to some handed down myth.

Hand that document to your AHJ and see what his reaction is.....I doubt you will.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

What amazes me is the fact that there are clamp type connectors, approved for MC, which require the use of anti-short bushings. I use them all the time and have never had a problem with any inspections.

As for the grounding continuity when used in plastic, MC isn't approved as a grounding path, so the EGC is still the primary grounding path.

Seems to me, we ought to be very careful about what we write on forums such as this one.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

waco said:


> What amazes me is the fact that there are clamp type connectors, approved for MC, which *require* the use of anti-short bushings. I use them all the time and have never had a problem with any inspections.


are you sure about that?
I'll grant that I also choose to use anti shorts...
but that isn't the same as being required to.


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW... didnt know my post would get this much attention  but i thank you all for your replies they are very insightful.. thanks to some of you guys who are more understanding... and for coming up short on romex thats my fault i wasnt prepared for the job that was sprung on me at the time, as i said i was just helping out a friend... i dont understand how some of you are quick to call me a "handyman" when i originally stated that i am aware of the fact that i shouldve used romex.. i just had to improvise.. i am not here asking you how to do the job or if its right... i am new to this forum and thought it would be a good place to share some experiences and learn new things but it seems this is a place to get bashed on for being honest about things that i know some of you have done in a pinch...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

hayan453 said:


> WOW... didnt know my post would get this much attention  but i thank you all for your replies they are very insightful.. thanks to some of you guys who are more understanding... and for coming up short on romex thats my fault i wasnt prepared for the job that was sprung on me at the time, as i said i was just helping out a friend... i dont understand how some of you are quick to call me a "handyman" when i originally stated that i am aware of the fact that i shouldve used romex.. i just had to improvise.. i am not here asking you how to do the job or if its right... i am new to this forum and thought it would be a good place to share some experiences and learn new things but it seems this is a place to get bashed on for being honest about things that i know some of you have done in a pinch...



We like to beat the crap out of each other every chance we get, and a new comer.......look out. But don't be discouraged, just join in the fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

hayan453 said:


> i dont understand how some of you are quick to call me a "handyman" when i originally stated that i am aware of the fact that i shouldve used romex..


Don't lose sleep over it. I personally have never put MC in a plastic box but quite frankly other then the listing I don't see a problem with mc in the flap. As long as the cable is in the box what's the big deal. 

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. I guarantee you everyone of those who responded negatively has done something not up to snuff and probably worse than what you did. Sleep well.




Jim Port said:


> How do you assure the grounding continuity for the sheath when the plastic boxes are used?


We are assuming the metal sheath on the MC begins with continuity from a metal enclosure. Also if it is the end of the line then there is no need for continuity to go any further esp. since MC has a grounding conductor.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

electricista said:


> We are assuming the metal sheath on the MC begins with continuity from a metal enclosure. Also if it is the end of the line then there is no need for continuity to go any further esp. since MC has a grounding conductor.


Actually... the metal sheath of the MC plays no greater role in continuity of anything for this application than the plastic sheathing on NM does.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> What amazes me is the fact that there are clamp type connectors, approved for MC, which require the use of anti-short bushings. I use them all the time and have never had a problem with any inspections.
> 
> As for the grounding continuity when used in plastic, MC isn't approved as a grounding path, so the EGC is still the primary grounding path.
> 
> Seems to me, we ought to be very careful about what we write on forums such as this one.


Prove to me that your opening comment has some truth to it.

While we are at it...the sheath on MCAP is considered the EGC.

You are right in your closing comment ~ but be careful who you call out - they may call you out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Celtic said:


> We all do know that MC does NOT require an anti-short bushing.


Why does a bag of bushings come with a coil of wire if they are not needed?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Why does a bag of bushings come with a coil of wire if they are not needed?





Celtic said:


> Have a read:
> Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable


A teaser for you B4T:


> There has been much confusion within the Installation and Inspection communities regarding the use of anti-short bushings for terminating Type MC cable.
> The confusion stems from the fact that some MC cable manufacturers include anti-short bushings with their cable.
> The inclusion of anti-short bushings with coils or reels of MC cable is based on .....


It's all right there in black and white :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Celtic.. it *WAS* there in black and white :thumbsup:


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

should of been in conduit! :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys and im not losing sleep :thumbsup: and i think the bushings whether they are needed or not are a no brainer.. when you cut MC its sharp and when handled might cut into the wire.. why not put a bushing? pointless argument.. cant we all just get along... :jester:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

BryanMD said:


> Actually... the metal sheath of the MC plays no greater role in continuity of anything for this application than the plastic sheathing on NM does.


While this is correct the sheathing still must be grounded. You could not take another piece of mc from one plastic box to another plastic box. That was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricista said:


> While this is correct the sheathing still must be grounded. You could not take another piece of mc from one plastic box to another plastic box. That was the point I was trying to make.


Even if we used a duplex connector?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

That's an interesting point, that the MC still has to be grounded and certainly deserves to be included if any sort of "improv" is being considered. In fairness, it is far more common to encounter BX or AC which is easily grounded. However, MC is another matter altogether.

So, since MC isn't considered a suitable EGC, then why should it be assumed its being grounded anywhere means it is grounded everywhere?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

How about we get an answer to this...


waco said:


> What amazes me is the fact that there are clamp type connectors, approved for MC, which *require* the use of anti-short bushings.



Prove it.
#*53*


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

If I had to prove it I'd say 110-3,b But I agree they are not required


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> If I had to prove it I'd say 110-3,b But I agree they are not required


110.3(b) does not provide the proof...only that proof is required/provided.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here's one of my recent installations. Tell me what you think.


Are you being serious here? Ok, its crap, hows that. They do sell metal boxes that are made for that scenerio.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Celtic said:


> How about we get an answer to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I will. You doubt it, you confirm your doubts. Not my problem.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Even if we used a duplex connector?


I thought we were talking about mc in a plastic box using the NM slots.

Don't go changing the story around.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

waco said:


> I don't think I will. You doubt it, you confirm your doubts. Not my problem.


Ohh come on man, don't take the easy way out







. You made the claim now back it up.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> I don't think I will. You doubt it, you confirm your doubts. Not my problem.


Are you kidding me???

You spew something with "authority" and when questioned it becomes "not my problem"?

Prove your "fact":


waco said:


> What amazes me is *the fact* that there are clamp type connectors, approved for MC, which require the use of anti-short bushings. I use them all the time and have never had a problem with any inspections.


...or is your "fact" just another myth - like JBs every 100' - that seems to go on and on because the person holding onto their "facts" really don't know/care and are simply satisfied being spoon fed myth as fact?

Truly a pathetic display.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

waco, you thought you knew something and then talked yourself into a corner. 
It's NBD, everyone has done it at some point.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricista said:


> I thought we were talking about mc in a plastic box using the NM slots.
> 
> Don't go changing the story around.


My bad.....no story changing.
You're right :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

this is some funny stuff. first off to the op that was wrong so quit it, waco you are wrong bud. i would like to add that i hate mc with a passion, it takes the craftsmanship out of our trade imo but if im forced to use it i like to use the bushings, just my personal preference. 

oh yea and the only thing romex is good for is tieing stuff down.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> oh yea and the only thing romex is good for is tieing stuff down.



or wiring houses. It's tough to be competive as it is, and out of curiosity what would you wire a house with RMC or even safer pvc coated RMC? Might as well use larger wire, cause it's safer say #10 on all 20 amp circuits. Sound about right? might as well put all fixture boxes up with a piece of 2-5/8" strut for support, three plugs to circuit, put everything on an afci/gfci combination and install a 320 amp service for 1500 sq' er. That should do it, lets see by my square foot price that'll be 43 bucks per square foot.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

We may need to actually start a new thread or three for all these tangents.

I'm just saying


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> We may need to actually start a new thread or three for all these tangents.
> 
> I'm just saying


At least noone has started to discuss PB & J ........ yet. :whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> At least noone has started to discuss PB & J ........ yet. :whistling2:


You think it's funny but it takes a lot for me to not derail every thread into a "What's on the Menu?" thread.

Today we started with 3 donuts, a glass of milk, some little pill the doctor said to take 2x a day....and topped it off w/some Doritos ~ for breakfast :blink:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> At least noone has started to discuss PB & J ........ yet. :whistling2:



Well since you bring it up, Celtic I tried the PB-J smoothie, and it was good but I made it to "runny" I did not follow you directions I just eye balled it, which is funny because I am a measure twice cut once guy at work. It'll happen soon again, real soon. I'll say one thing, it is definitely filling.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> You think it's funny but it takes a lot for me to not derail every thread into a "What's on the Menu?" thread.
> 
> Today we started with 3 donuts, a glass of milk, some little pill the doctor said to take 2x a day....and topped it off w/some Doritos ~ for breakfast :blink:



No ice cold pepsi? How do you get anything done without?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to roll up my breakfast and smoke it. That was a while back though....:jester:


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

NolaTigaBait; i ...i have seen some two gang plastic boxes with 1/2 ko's in them said:


> Those are Blue Carlons, and the hole is there for Smurf.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I used to roll up my breakfast and smoke it. That was a while back though....:jester:


....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Must be an Island thing I did too when this was my backyard


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Im just wondering mattsilkwood.. are you an EMT for everything kind of guy? cause you like nice offset 90's, 4 bend saddles, and every other kind of fancy way to manipulate pipe? how does that affect your labor in todays competetive market? dont get me wrong i like to stand back and look at a job and really appreciate the time and effort it took to make a "masterpeice".. i can compare some of the jobs i have done with something like the Mona Lisa....:thumbup: ... but lets face it, its too expensive.. and i had beef stew today


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I'll say one thing, it is definitely filling.


Lemme tell ya....summer...Saturday night....grill up some steaks and veggies...eat that up :thumbsup: ....clean the grill and such....kiddies go get the neighbor kiddies ~ all the kiddies and their parents are now at my house [now known as "Ground Zero"]...several gallons of ice cream, a a jar each of PB & J, a few tripped breakers... LOL

A fine recipe for a good night's sleep :notworthy:


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Why does a bag of bushings come with a coil of wire if they are not needed?


Why does a cheeseburger come with napkins?:whistling2:


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

Why does butter come with popcorn?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Joefixit2 said:


> Why do napkins come with a cheeseburger?:whistling2:


you guys are making my email fill up


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> No ice cold pepsi? How do you get anything done without?


With the volume of garbage I eat ~ thankfully I have a high metabolism....usually that alone is enough to keep me running like a crack whore at a convention.
Should I falter...out comes the Jolt battery cans:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Joefixit2 said:


> Why does a cheeseburger come with napkins?:whistling2:


It's like dessert...wipe your face, eat the napkin :thumbsup:



hayan453 said:


> Why does butter come with popcorn?


How else is the cheese supposed to stick to the pop corn :blink:


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

ahhhh i see...


----------



## hayan453 (Jan 22, 2009)

and that Jolt looks like some good stuff.. we dont have that hear... gotta stick with the Mango flavored rockstar..


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

hayan453 said:


> and that Jolt looks like some good stuff..
> we dont have that hear... ..


Unfortunately, they ship only to the connected 48:

http://www.joltenergy.com/Fridge/tabid/80/Default.aspx

$20/12 pack [pints]


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I was going to close this thread because it was completely off topic and we all said our peace about the OP's installation and decision. 

It's just too damn much fun now. fftopic: :rockon:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I was going to close this thread because it was completely off topic and we all said our peace about the OP's installation and decision.
> 
> It's just too damn much fun now. fftopic: :rockon:



If we didn't have this thread to yammer on about smoothies and sodas, 
we'd just sink another thread 
:laughing:
LOL


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I am eating part of a cow right now.

ever notice my signature line?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> ever notice my signature line?


I just thought you were like me. Always hungry.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> ever notice my signature line?


Generally speaking lunch starts at 12:00 PM. :jester:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Generally speaking lunch starts at 12:00 PM. :jester:



My lunch is around 10:30 11:00, I have to eat, I don't eat a lot in one sitting but I forage all day long.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Can we get to the next page...
that giant picture is already there


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

user4818 said:


> Are you saying you installed MC cable into a non-metallic old work box?


I searched this topic because I was considering it for an outdoor light on a garage wall.

The easiest box to install is a round, old work, plastic box.
I need to use MC or metal conduit because the cabling / conduit will be exposed inside the garage.

I recall something about connecting equipment ground to the cable armor or connector on the plastic box end of the cable / conduit run to ensure that end of the cable or conduit is grounded.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

swimmer said:


> I need to use MC or metal conduit because the cabling / conduit will be exposed inside the garage.


This does not automatically mean metal cable. Is it subject to damage?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> This does not automatically mean metal cable. Is it subject to damage?



It won't be subject to damage if I run high enough.
I thought exposed Romex was no longer allowed in garages but was allowed previously. Maybe I need to look at the code for this.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread is a little past its sell by date:whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Is the garage attached or detached? I just did my Code recert. and if I remember correctly they said something about this.


----------

